# Improving dust collection



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have made a few low cost improvements to my DC.

The biggest issue has been my tablesaw. I took the motor cover off and the cabinet had a lot of sawdust.










Inside the cabinet there is a sheetmetal panel, mounted at a downward angle to move the sawdust into a collector at the bottom. I found that several thin strips and the motor wiring had created a barrier the dust couldn't get past.

I moved the wiring to above the motor. My wife got tired of cranking the tilt and raise handles, but there is no binding or interference . I also made myself a promise to use zero clearance inserts more. I used duct tape to seal up some openings around the motor cover.

Dust collection on the table top was next to nothing. I rigged up a solution with plywood, flange fittings and a flex hose.










It's ugly as sin, but it does work.



















I used the flex hose that stays where you put it. Yeah, that's a shoe box. I'm using it because it weighs almost nothing, and it will tell me what I need in a permanent fixture.

That is the usual parking place for the shop vac. I had to use it anyway to clean up after using the tablesaw. Now I use both at once. The air cleaner gets the fine dust.

Finally I upgraded my drill press DC. I've had the flex hose attached to a base that I moved around the basement. I made a bracket to attach it to the wall. I have 1 hose that move to where I need it.










I know this is not the answer to my prayers, but it is a start in that direction. I'm short enough so that the hose is not in my way. I can raise the shoe box above any sleds or fixtures I use. So far so good. I only had to buy the small flex hose and the 2 flanges.


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Hairy , I have a wonderfully adequate extremely inexpensive (although a mite unhealthy) dust collection system in my "shop" ....EVERYTHING in my shop collects dust for me.
Have a happy holiday season my friend !

Don Schneider, Havana Fl.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks awful in the saw. Is your dust collector working? I think you could help yourself with less flex hose, larger hose or pipe and no 90 degree bends.

You said in a review of the PM dust collector that it would suck a B-52???? Looks like it sucks very little in the saw.


----------

